# [SOLVED] Festplatte arbeitet oft "ohne" Grund

## Lockheed

Hi!

Erst mal vorweg: Gentoo, KDE 3.5, ReiserFS  :Smile: 

Zwischendurch fängt die Festplatte einfach an sehr aktiv zu arbeiten und das einige Minuten lang - auch wenn ich nichts tue! Klingt immer so, als ob ein Hacker gerade meine Daten durchstöbern würde  :Smile: 

Naja anfangs dachte ich mir, dass es mit der Defragmentierung von ReiserFS zu tun hat, aber wie ich kürzlich in einem Bericht (dessen Glaubwürdigkeit ich sehr in Frage stelle) gelesen habe, ist ReiserFS ein Dateisystem, welches gar nicht fragmentiert werden kann.

Meine Frage jetzt, was tut meine Festplatte dann? 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nachzusehen welcher Prozess auf /dev/hda zugreift oder so? Danke, Lockheed  :Smile: Last edited by Lockheed on Thu Sep 28, 2006 6:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Du kannst z. B. mit "top" sehen, welche Prozesse aktiv sind - ich würde einmal auf Cron tippen, der macht so sachen wie updatedb, entweder um 3 (?) Uhr in der Früh, oder in den ersten Minuten nach dem Einschalten falls der Rechner da aus war. Sieh dich einmal in /etc/cron.* um, die Sachen dort werden einmal pro Tag/Woche/... ausgeführt.

----------

## Lockheed

Klingt schon mal sehr gut, danke werd mich mal hinter die Logfiles hauen!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> welches gar nicht fragmentiert werden kann. 

 

Leider (so habe ich gehört) ist die Problematik bei ReiserFS noch viel größer: Es kann nämlich fragmentiert, aber nicht defragmentiert werden.

Außer durch Abenteuerliche Manöver wie "Defragmentierung mit tar", die aber ne zweite Festplatte benötigen.  :Shocked: 

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Außer durch Abenteuerliche Manöver wie "Defragmentierung mit tar", die aber ne zweite Festplatte benötigen. 

 

2. Partition ?

edit:

cron mal überprüft ?

Macht ja von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein updatedb bspw.Last edited by tost on Tue Sep 26, 2006 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> wie ich kürzlich in einem Bericht (dessen Glaubwürdigkeit ich sehr in Frage stelle) gelesen habe, ist ReiserFS ein Dateisystem, welches gar nicht fragmentiert werden kann.

 

Kein FS - sofern Schreibzugriffe erfolgen - fragmentiert gar nicht. Die Frage ist, bei welcher Belegung es anfängt und wie stark die Fragmentierung ausfällt.

@Vortex375: Shake gibt's auch noch.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das mit der Fragmentierung könnt ihr in einem extra FS-War Thread klären. Reiser ist ein Jounaling FS und muss deshalb regelmäßig das Journal schreiben. Das erklärt aber imho keine Zugriffe über Minuten. Während er rödelt kannst du mal mit  sys-process/lsof gucken welche Dateien gerade offen sind.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wie amne es schon sagte, ich tippe auch auf cron. Auf meinem alten Rechner ging die Rechenleistung in den Keller, nämlich weil cron dieses updatedb ausgeführt hat, ich konnte damals (auf meine SuSE 7.3 Maschine) nicht einmal die Maus bewegen, die Festplatte arbeitete auf Volllast... da ich damals sehr Linux unerfahren war, wusste ich nicht, was los war.

Könnte es auch nicht sein, dass du knapp RAM hast und auf die SWAP Partition geschrieben werden muss?

----------

## Garwin

Wenn das mal wieder eintritt, versuch einfach mal als Root

```

echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump

```

danach kannst du auf der Console, wo dein System Logger normalerweise Statusmeldungen ausgibt schauen welcher Prozess was gerade mit der Festplatte anstellt.

Abstellen analog mit echo 0

----------

## Lockheed

Hi Leute!

Danke für eure Tipps, hab es heute auf frischer Tat ertappt und es handelt sich um updatedb!

Es ist nämlich im cron unter daily drinnen und ich denke ich werd es ins weekly verschieben, da ich sowieso nicht oft nach Dateien suche.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, dazu habe ich mal eine Frage:

Wieso hast du/habt ihr überhaupt einen cron daemon? Von selbst hat der sich doch bstimmt nicht installiert.  :Smile: 

Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kaum eine brauchbare Verwendung dafür ein, speziell wenn es um ein Desktop-System geht.

Updatedb führe ich z.B. immer manuell aus, WENN ich wirklich mal was suche.

Welche Programme benutzt ihr so, die cron erfordern?

----------

## Keepoer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hm, dazu habe ich mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wieso hast du/habt ihr überhaupt einen cron daemon? Von selbst hat der sich doch bstimmt nicht installiert. 
> 
> Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kaum eine brauchbare Verwendung dafür ein, speziell wenn es um ein Desktop-System geht.
> ...

 

logrotate fällt mir da sofort ein. Und außer updatedb hab ich da auch nicht mehr drin...

----------

## tost

spezielle automatisierte Skripte für Backups

----------

## franzf

Im Übrigen wird doch in der Doku gesagt "Jetzt Cron-Daemon installieren", steht auch da wo man den logger installiert.

Also jeder der sein Gentoo nach dem Handbuch installiert hat wird einen Cron-Daemon am Laufen haben.

----------

## tost

Wird es nicht als nützliche optionale Software angeboten ?

----------

## Lockheed

Ja es wird als nützliche optionale Software angeboten, so wie syslog-ng usw.

Ich hab ihn installiert, damit eben die Logfiles "rotated" werden. Gibts ein deutsches Wort dafür?  :Wink: 

Wobei ich gar nicht weiß, ob das schon voreingestellt ist, so wie mit dem updatedb oder ich etwas konfigurieren müsste.

Also du könntest recht haben, dass der cron-Dämon zur Zeit bei mir völlig umsonst läuft. *g*

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also was meine Logs angeht, die gucke ich eigentlich alle 2-4 Tage durch und leere sie dann... ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gar keine Lust darauf sie so groß werden zu lassen, dass sie "rotiert" werden müssten. Da steht doch dann so viel drin, dass man das wirklich wichtige sowieso nicht mehr findet.

Und das letzte Mal, als ich das Installationshandbuch gelesen habe stand cron (im Gegensatz zum Syslog) ganz klar als optional darin.

M.E. sollte dieser Abschnitt gleich aus dem Handbuch entfernt werden. Wer wirklich einen Cron-Daemon benötigt, der wird das schon selbst wissen und ihn auch selbst installiert bekommen.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab ihn installiert, damit eben die Logfiles "rotated" werden. Gibts ein deutsches Wort dafür? 

 

http://dict.leo.org/ende?search=rotate

 *Quote:*   

> M.E. sollte dieser Abschnitt gleich aus dem Handbuch entfernt werden. Wer wirklich einen Cron-Daemon benötigt, der wird das schon selbst wissen und ihn auch selbst installiert bekommen.

 

Damit hast du allerdings recht, ich brauche cron auch nicht sonderlich oft, ein paar Dinge aber nuja er läuft eben und tut seinen Dienst !

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wer wirklich einen Cron-Daemon benötigt, der wird das schon selbst wissen und ihn auch selbst installiert bekommen.

 

Und wer keinen braucht und es nicht weiß, dem tuts auch nicht weh, wenn er nen cron installiert hat.

Wenn er sich dann ein bisschen besser mit Gentoo auskennt und weiß was ein cron bringt kann er sich ja immernoch entscheiden das Teil wieder runterzuwerfen.

Du siehst man kann so oder so argumentieren.  :Smile: 

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann war cron bei meiner Installationsanleitung noch "pflicht".

----------

